# CC's getting hit!



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Looks like I'm hunting oial this fall! Who else has been hit?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Drew my LE as well :mrgreen:


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

My cc got hit for LE deer and elk and also brought hom OIL in moose and bison. Should be a busy fall.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

CC hit for Rocky Mountain Bighorn Sheep.....Sweet!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Not a tag for me but my wife told me this morning I am free to see other women tonight.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Not tag for me but my wife told me this morning I am free to see other women tonight.


She means "see" them on TV... :mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

No hits for me, but my unicorn farm and rainbow factory are doing very well this year so I may just buy a land owner tag or two............


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks like you guys are having a crappy run of bad luck, my 11-year old drew OIL moose, goat and LE elk, better luck next year.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I also heard sfw wants to head in a new direction, more opportunity and wildlife plans and hunting plans based on biology and not inches. I love the start of april, it always starts out with great news!!!!!!!!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

WOOP!

Drew my Mountain Goat Tag with zero points!!! 8):shock:


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey guys no cc hits for me but I just picked up a single shed to a bull that I have been watching and he goes 566" on one side. I named him the tarantula bull. You would not believe the mass.


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

You guys suck. Had me going for like 30 seconds.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> Hey guys no cc hits for me but I just picked up a single shed to a bull that I have been watching and he goes 566" on one side. I named him the tarantula bull. You would not believe the mass.


Denny will be calling you in....3......2......1..... cha ching!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Nambaster said:


> Hey guys no cc hits for me but I just picked up a single shed to a bull that I have been watching and he goes 566" on one side. I named him the tarantula bull. You would not believe the mass.


Probably found him in the middle of a public unit, where everyone frequents but has never seen him?


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Took me 12 posts than I figured it out. The only one I fell for today,


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh,Oh,Oh, I got one. Tex-O-Bob and I were racing our four wheelers through a herd of elk and deer trying to get to some elk sheds before some other guys did and I got a phone call from F&G saying I drew a goat tag. Ya, that's what happened.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

You guys must be bored as hell :-|


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

OH MY HE** I actually fell for that. Ya, I did. I was thinking "oh my shiz, I didn't put enough $$ in my account in case I draw tags". Then it hit me...


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh and I got one, I drew a General season deer tag with only 4 points!! 

haha april fools!!:grin:


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Well I just got an unlimited spike elk rifle voucher for the Monroe. 1-I and Goofy Elk are going to be my guides.-------SS


----------

